# How to troll a dating website...



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I remember seeing this ages ago on another forum, have a wee look and read, i was in stiches but that's maybe my immaturity shinning through lol...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Priceless!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HAHAHAHA the black woman one is hilarious!!! (no racist)

Brilliant.


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

PMSL Thanks for brightening up my day. I must be immature as well :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

some of them are classic haha


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

The rumour i heard was that uriel was the artist... :rolleye:


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Iv learned two things from this thread...

1. dating websites seem to be full of the fugliest women on the planet!

2. Whilst funny the dude doing the drawing has done 16 different impressions, waaay too much free time!


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Amazing:laugh:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

That's one of the funniest things I've seen in a looooong time, repped!

And a good middle finger to all the stuck up time wasting bitches on sites like POF.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> Iv learned two things from this thread...
> 
> 1. dating websites seem to be full of the fugliest women on the planet!
> 
> 2. Whilst funny the dude doing the drawing has done 16 different impressions, waaay too much free time!


He's actually done alot more, even in french dating sites iirc, trying to find the actual website for it...


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Class!!!

Loved the miss piggy lookalike with the makita drill, and the blonde bombshell of hair and eyes!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

"PS I've got the same Makita drill, great aren't they?"

Bwahaha this guy deserves a tv show, genuinley hilarious.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: hahaha this has me in stitches.....its always pof init.... :whistling:

I like the yellow scribble best hahaha


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmmm So this guy has the ability to get needy women to send photographs with the view of meeting and boning them but instead takes the p*ss out of them and post it on the internet instead?

I'd say that was pretty nerdy and gay.

F*cking funny as hell though:thumbup1:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> He's actually done alot more, even in french dating sites iirc, trying to find the actual website for it...


That would be class mate.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Hmmm So this guy has the ability to get needy women to send photographs with the view of meeting and boning them but instead takes the p*ss out of them and post it on the internet instead?
> 
> I'd say that was pretty nerdy and gay.
> 
> F*cking funny as hell though:thumbup1:


I see where you're coming from but my experience of women on POF makes me not sooo sympathetic tbh.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

FFS i can't find the actual site, but there's more in french on pistonheads...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Legend! Cheers mate, that last one is brutal lol.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Brilliant


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

the black 1 was sh!t you cant even see the eyes ffs


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Lol that black woman picture is funny as fcuk

and that beefy girl lying down and he draws stubble on her LMAO`¬!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Is that from DrunkenNinjaMaster on BB.com.

I read through about 150 pages of his dating trolling thread. Was all as funny as that.

Wish I could find a link to the thread, was amazing.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Is that from DrunkenNinjaMaster on BB.com.
> 
> I read through about 150 pages of his dating trolling thread. Was all as funny as that.
> 
> Wish I could find a link to the thread, was amazing.


I actually seen it on a car forum, but it did have a link like you said with a whole list but it's been removed from that car site, reps if you find it...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

hendrix I swear to god you get around more than me on the net mate, there is nothing you haven't seen man :thumb:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

PMSL, these had tears coming down my cheeks, why would someone smash womens self confidence and put them into a deep depression spiral for kicks?

WLol, why did he draw batman behind no.5, what was he trying to say she looked like?

gazh1983, I've never been on Plenty of fish, are you saying that all the women there are pig ugly?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Noo but even the average looking ones get so relentlessly hammered with messages from fellas they set stupidly high standards for themselves. Just to give you an example, a pretty good looking bird I was dinging a few weeks back logged into her account in front of me and she had 87 unread messages lol, from at most a day. If you're a bloke you're lucky to get two.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Pretty f*cking funny. :lol: :lol::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Defo reps when I get home !!

Made me cry  :lol:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh so it's a sausage fest gazh1983, the trick is to join loads and like a fisherman and his net, you lay the net and come back once a week and your net will be full.

Obviously "Throw back" those that are too young, too old, too fat and too ugly

Also if you catch crabs, run for the hills.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Right here's the last i'm going to post till the sites found, some replies aswell...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Man I'm very tempted to start doing this on POF.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Sy. said:


> Madmuscles lighten the fck up..


Wtf are you talking about?

If i lightened up any more i'd be lighter than helium.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Man I'm very tempted to start doing this on POF.


I may just open an account to do this, then again i'm not sure whether the missus will believe me opening many accounts on different dating sites just to take the p*ss

Then again she knows i'm an immature c*nt:thumbup1:


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

ROFL!!...

That's comedy genius


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

It's [email protected] ASHCRAPPER doing all that, they are his perfect women PMSL


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh no, was looking for the Drunkninjamastr 'UltimateBrowski' thread on BB.com and some stupid BB mod, deleted the whole 170 pages of awesomeness.

This is a small bit that I found. He asked this huge girl if she had heard of Sperm Wars:

Just got done playing sperm wars with a friend. What you do is have you and your friend ejaculate. Then you take the two specimens and combine them together on a slide a observe through a microscope. The sperm will then go into an all out war. We like to place bets and see who's sperm is the last standing. If you want to have some real fun have I have all my buddies come over and we all play sperm wars together. When you combine like ten peoples sperm together those little f***ers go into an all out battle royal. They don't like to play with me anymore since my sperm always wins cus I am so alpha. Those f***ers are badass like spartans.

With that said I have been trying to get a hold of Chuck Norris to play sperm wars to figure out if I have the most alpha sperm on the planet. He has not returned my phone calls.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

reps for the thread lol, made me laugh, i would love to do that


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sureno said:


> It's [email protected] ASHCRAPPER doing all that, they are his perfect women PMSL


the games up!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

that was awesome! i am in tears mate!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

lol very good


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

LMFAO thanks had a great laugh


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

HA AH ha funny as hell.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Brilliant find, repped accordingly!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

That is genius.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm laughing my t1ts off


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

AAAAAA HHHHHHAAAAA HHHHHHHAAAAAA Love it!


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> the black 1 was sh!t you cant even see the eyes ffs


Racist:tt2:


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I was actually on this site and u cant even get a response not even from the ugly birds because their "cyber" egos get inflated by a load of messages each day (mostly compliments) and as a result they increase their expectations on what they are looking for in a guy. In the street/ nightclub they would not get the time of day but it seems these sites feed their false self-confidence and make them feel wanted and appreciated for a change. I think it is really runny to artistically mock these monstrosities on a mass scale!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Barbell mafia said:


> I was actually on this site and u cant even get a response not even from the ugly birds because their "cyber" egos get inflated by a load of messages each day (mostly compliments) and as a result they increase their expectations on what they are looking for in a guy. In the street/ nightclub they would not get the time of day but it seems these sites feed their false self-confidence and make them feel wanted and appreciated for a change. I think it is really runny to artistically mock these monstrosities on a mass scale!


bit like birds on muscle sites lol


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Haha thats funny, the black woman is a classic:lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats the most funniest thing I have seen in a while!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by DrunkNinjaMastr

Very pretty smile. It brightened my day.

Fatty - Why thank you. Yours looks nice to

Drunkninja - Oh man I am sorry. I was messaging this hot chick and must have accidently emailed you. No the sun actual went back in the clouds, cowered in fear, and died a little on the inside after it saw your smile.


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

The black girl and the girl with the blonde hair had me in stitches


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

LMFAO, Legendary


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Epic. That is all


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

the drawings are better than the pics haha


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Brilliant reps added.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

LMFAO but waht is a troll?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

This is amazing haha! :lol:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> LMFAO but waht is a troll?


Most of those women by the look of them.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

HAHAHA thats funny as ****!!! the black one and the drill comment was hilarious


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

top class pmsl :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

That was brilliant. The comment about the makita drill was priceless!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Abso - lutely - brilliant!!!! Heheh


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Very funny! Btw, what does iirc mean?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Class, very very funny :lol:


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

legend


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

chilli said:


> Very funny! Btw, what does iirc mean?


If i recall / remember correctly


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

one with stubble creases me up


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

think i have already commented on this somewhere but just looked through again and it was still awesome haha the black woman one, the one with a drill and the one with a big gap in her teeth. brilliant.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Hmmm So this guy has the ability to get needy women to send photographs with the view of meeting and boning them but instead takes the p*ss out of them and post it on the internet instead?
> 
> I'd say that was pretty nerdy and gay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

f*ckin lols


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHAHAHA the black woman one is hilarious!!! (no racist)
> 
> Brilliant.


Can't lie, that sh*t is funny


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

it hurts my piles to look at this


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Very good


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Quality


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

class


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

That's fcuking awesome lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I keep forgetting how funny this thread is, pure class.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

brilliant mate. reps.

I laughed out loud a some of them, work of genius.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Bloody brilliant!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Laughed to much at this nearly shat myself had to go drop one off! blooody funny!!!


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

One of my favourite posts of all time


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol the bloke who did this a legend!!! Awesome


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Haha quality!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> I keep forgetting how funny this thread is, pure class.


Same here mate. Just re-reading it again has me laughing out loud!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do people not search and see what they are going to post hasn't already been done lol..?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just been crying with laughter at those pics.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hahahaha, Page 1 has me seriously PMSL!!!!

Thats genius paint skills!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Every time i click on page1 its saying its a virus


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

I now know what the term "LOL" means.

It had me in stitches!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha amazing!!


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

where are the replies?


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

fantastic stuff


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Why did I get a big warning from Chrome about opening this thread ???


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

LMFAO that's awesome


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Absolutely in stitches hahaha


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

lmao.. i couldent help myself, ive had a go myself, not very good but i cant wait for their reactions


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bump @Pscarb


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Me n my gf just been cryin laughin at some of them haha! ;-)


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

Pig nose ones are the best


----------

